# Triple Super Phosphate



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Now that temps are rising and the snow has gone, so I am looking for some Triple Super Phosphate. I struck out SiteOne today. I found a 6lb bag at a garden center, but it was way to costly from the quantity I need. Has anyone found any good one line sources? Shipping is more than the product at the ones I have found.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Last year I struggle finding some local and ended up using Monoammonium Phosphate (MAP) 11-52-0. The % of nitrogen is so low, that it is not a huge problem.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

It's close to impossible to find P in MA (apart from the super expensive tiny bags of Espoma TSP). In the past, I found MAP at Dodge Grain, 59 North Broadway, Salem NH, 03079. It was only $19 for 50 pounds bag.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I know a few folks that source out of Michigan to blend fertilizer and I'll check for names. Are your soil tests ridiculously low in P?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I buy a lot of supplies from seed world usa. They have TSP. It's kind of pricey and there in Florida so not sure what the shipping would be to you. Here's a link.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks all.

@desirous that is not far, I may have found a place in Nashua, if not I can run over to Salem.

@SNOWBOB11 they are running free shipping if you need anything.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

desirous said:


> It's close to impossible to find P in MA (apart from the super expensive tiny bags of Espoma TSP). In the past, I found MAP at Dodge Grain, 59 North Broadway, Salem NH, 03079. It was only $19 for 50 pounds bag.


I found Triple Super Phosphate at the Nashua Farmers exchange. Their prices seemed a little high but good to know there is another source.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> I found Triple Super Phosphate at the Nashua Farmers exchange. Their prices seemed a little high but good to know there is another source.


Thanks for the information! I'm all set with P for now, but will check them out in the future. What else do they carry?

BTW, if you happen to find a local source of granular Manganese Sulfate, please post. It's available online http://www.lancasterag.com/Manganese-Sulfate-28-GRANULAR-50-lb-Bag/item/092016050, but shipping is more than the product.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I buy a lot of supplies from seed world usa. They have TSP. It's kind of pricey and there in Florida so not sure what the shipping would be to you. Here's a link.


Do you know application rate on lawn for this? 2lbs/1000sqft like g-man mentions in soil remediation guide?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stoked33 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I buy a lot of supplies from seed world usa. They have TSP. It's kind of pricey and there in Florida so not sure what the shipping would be to you. Here's a link.
> ...


Yes. Once per month of growing season.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

@SNOWBOB11 got it. Perfect. The app rates on the website had me confused. Thanks!


----------

